# Iridium Versus Polarized Iridium



## TomasZ (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey guys,

Was curious if having polarized lenses was 'better' for your eyes versus lenses that aren't. I really would like some new iridium lenses for my goggles and don't mind paying for polarization if it will protect my eyes more. Thoughts?


----------



## LvdT (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm not a goggle-expert, but I think polarized lenses block shattering light from snow and stuff, I've used some polarized sunglasses and in my opinion it's very comfortable to the eyes. No idea if it offers more protection though...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I love my Smith polarized lens but it's pretty much a bluebird only lens. It's just too dark and washes everything out in anything but bluebird conditions.

Oakley has a polarized lens I really like. It's yellowish and seems like it would work much better on those non-bluebird days. I just wish I liked Oakley goggles.

The one lens I really want to try is the photochromic polarized lens from Zeal. If done right, that could be as close to a do it all lens as there is.


----------



## TomasZ (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmmmm, I see. Yeah I'm beginning to think that a polarized iridium may be too dark for all-around conditions. I may just stick to getting an iridium lens. Thanks!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Intensity Amber was the Oakley lens I was talking about. It's a polarized iridium lens. Sick. If I was getting Oakley's, that's the lens I would get for sure.


----------



## jjermzz (Sep 20, 2010)

I have blue iridium lens on my Oakleys, my first goggles BTW, I wear it on sunny days. I can see all the groom marks on the slope at MT. Sunapee. When I'm on the lift/riding I can notice the icy spots that reflect off the sun. I noticed, when the sun is setting, my eyes work a little harder. Don't know why. I didn't bother to see if if got cloudy.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

polarizing blocks specific wavelengths of light


----------



## FirstChair (Mar 24, 2010)

Here is my take on polarized lenses:
They basically block reflected light.I have a pair of polarized sunglasses for driving and any light that is reflected from an object such as a car or, or the hood of my car , gets canceled out by the lens.
If you shine a laser through a polarized lens, you can block the beam by rotating either the laser or the lens until you reach a point where none of the beam can pass.
The problem I found with polarized lenses for snowboarding (or skiing) was you could no longer see ice patches or crust, because the reflection often is an indicator of these conditions, and the lens canceled out the reflected light, making the ice look just like the rest of the surface. 
YMMV


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

FirstChair said:


> Here is my take on polarized lenses:
> They basically block reflected light.I have a pair of polarized sunglasses for driving and any light that is reflected from an object such as a car or, or the hood of my car , gets canceled out by the lens.
> If you shine a laser through a polarized lens, you can block the beam by rotating either the laser or the lens until you reach a point where none of the beam can pass.
> The problem I found with polarized lenses for snowboarding (or skiing) was you could no longer see ice patches or crust, because the reflection often is an indicator of these conditions, and the lens canceled out the reflected light, making the ice look just like the rest of the surface.
> YMMV


You're right on there, polarization blocks some light wave orientations. We generally use it to reduce glare. I found an easier time differentiating ice from regular snow that you, but it could just be that I have cheaper polarization or a slightly different orientation on my lenses. They're great for most purposes, but if it blocks too much glare it could be a disadvantage in some situations I guess.


----------

